# Frames in fertiger Seite gruppieren?



## Feldhofe (23. Dezember 2001)

Hallo!

Jetzt muß ich doch auch mal das HTML-Forum besuchen... 

Also: Es besteht folgendes Problem:
Schaut bitte mal hier meine Seite an .
Sie besteht aus drei Frames, links, mitte und rechts.
Wie kann man die Frames so gruppieren, daß ich nur rechts einen Scrollbalken habe?

Momentan habe ich einfach im linken und rechten Frame das Scrollen gänzlich deaktiviert.

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## CeoN (23. Dezember 2001)

dein original framecode:

```
<frameset cols="15%,73%,14%" border=0 onload="aufloesung ( )">
	<frame src="links.htm" NAME="Links" scrolling="no" noresize>
		<frameset rows="70, *" border=0>
		<frame src="banner.htm" NAME="Banner" scrolling="no" noresize>
		<frame src="startseite2.htm" NAME="Aktionsfenster" scrolling="auto">
		</frameset>
	<frame src="rechts.htm" NAME="Rechts" noresize>
</frameset>
```
optimierte version:

```
<frameset cols="15%,85%" border=0 onload="aufloesung ( )">
  <frame src="links.htm" NAME="Links" scrolling="no" noresize>
  <frameset rows="70, *" border=0>
   <frame src="banner.htm" NAME="Banner" scrolling="no" noresize>
   <frame src="startseite2.htm" NAME="Aktionsfenster" scrolling="auto">
  </frameset>
```

dazu kommt aber noch, dass du die site rechts.htm in die von startseite2.htm einbinden musst, also hier eine tabelle erstellen
mit mindestens 2 spalten die erste fuer den inhalt von startseite2.htm die 2te fuer den inhalt von rechts.htm

desweiteren wird der banner etwas nach rechts verrutscht sein, hier musst du dann ebenfalls die ausrichtung aendern oder den banner in eine tabelle packen und dadurch die position bestimmen!

jedenfalls ist als resultat der scrollbalken, sollte der sichtbare bereich nicht ausreichen, auf der rechten seite!, da ja aus 2 frames eines wurde und so beide teiler bewegt werden

hoffe das hat dir geholfen

CeoN

was mich wundert: wozu brauchst du 102% bei deiner originalaufteilung?
(15%+73%+14%)


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Hey, danke!

Aber, wie ich das richtig verstehe, ist doch dann die linke Seite (also der Frame mit den vier Bildchen) unbeeinflußt von dem Scrollbalken rechts, oder?
Naja, könnte man ja gebauso verfahren, aber dann hätte man ja die ganze Seite in einer Tabelle.

Das wollte ich eigentlich nicht, eine Tabelle
-lädt jedes Mal ja alle Frames
    --> noch höherer Traffic
    --> längere Ladezeit

-macht eine enorme Programmierarbeit, oder gibt es da irgedeine Möglichkeit?

Kann man irgendwie Links in der Form einrichten "target= _tabellentelle"???


Gruß
Feldhofe



> _Original geschrieben von CeoN _
> *was mich wundert: wozu brauchst du 102% bei deiner originalaufteilung?
> (15%+73%+14%) *



Tja...ich bin eben immer ein bißchen anspruchsvoller!


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

deine "vier bildchen", also das menue auf der linken seite ist in deiner version genauso schon unabhängig vom rest! is ja auch in nem eigenen frame

du wolltest nur noch rechts einen scrollbalken, also hab ich den inhaltteil und den teil mit den links zu startseite, auflösung etc zu einem zusammengefasst



> Das wollte ich eigentlich nicht, eine Tabelle
> -lädt jedes Mal ja alle Frames
> --> noch höherer Traffic
> --> längere Ladezeit



find ich net das sich das so sehr auswirkt, wie du dir vorstellst
un nen haufen programmierarbeit isses auch net

un wenn das so net deinen vorstellungen entspricht, dann erklär doch bitte genauer was du willst !



> Kann man irgendwie Links in der Form einrichten "target= _tabellentelle"???


wtf? 

also nochma , bidde genauere erklärungen....
und der rest sollte meines erachtens passen

/edit:
evtl hab ich dich jetzt verstanden, du willst eine komplette site, die gesamtscrollt, wie tutorials.de mit nem fenster das unabhängig vomrest in irgendeiner tabelle oder so rumgeistert und nen schnellaustauschbaren inhalt hat, der den rest nicht beeinflusst, oder du nicht im gesamtwerkrumbasteln musst!

das würde gehen z.b. mit <iframe> z.b. oder per inhalt und layervergabe mit javascript usw, zu den beiden themen frag aber lieber quentin oder nen andern, hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt, gab lediglich nen darstellungskonflikt mit netscape der die ursprünglich nicht erkannte (die iframes), weiss net ob das schon behoben is, bzw die neueren versios das unterstützen


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Neinnein, was ich meinte ist folgendes:
Wenn ich alles mit Tabellen mache, dann muß ich doch eigentlich jede Seite vollkommen neu mite allen drei "Frames" programmieren (klar, man kann den Quellcode kopieren, ich weiß).
Aber dass man sämtliche Links ändern muß, ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Ein Problem sehe ich noch mit den PHP-Scripten, die jedes Mal was anderes ausgeben...wie macht man das?? Ganze Seite (also mit allen drei Frames) auch nochmal als PHP speichern?
Und wenn ich dann eine klitzekliene Sache mal ändern will??  
Ist es wirklich so, daß ich dan eigentlich sämtliche html-Seiten ändern muß (eben weil ja in JEDER auch die Anweisung für den libken "Frame" drin ist)??

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

wennst kein geniales phpscript mit datenbank geschrieben hast, und du dir dein layout nicht vor dem einfügen ueberlegt hast, musst du wohl bei jeder site was aendern!

un das mit dem verändern durch eine ganze tabelle, wär nen kleines problem
da machst einfach eine ganz aussenrum un teilst den rest so auf wie es jetzt mit frames ausschaut, und haust in jede das rein was ursprünglich im frame war natürlich mit änderungen der links


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von CeoN _
> *wennst kein geniales phpscript mit datenbank geschrieben hast, und du dir dein layout nicht vor dem einfügen ueberlegt hast, musst du wohl bei jeder site was aendern!
> *



Hm...
Nee, will nicht für alles ne DB erstellen, das ist mir dann doch zuviel Aufwand!
Solch endgültigen Sachen wie das Projekt "Tabellen" dann wäre, bevorzuge ich eigentlich auch nicht gern...



> _Original geschrieben von CeoN _
> *
> un das mit dem verändern durch eine ganze tabelle, wär nen kleines problem
> da machst einfach eine ganz aussenrum un teilst den rest so auf wie es jetzt mit frames ausschaut, und haust in jede das rein was ursprünglich im frame war natürlich mit änderungen der links *



Schon klar!
Aber gibt es denn keinen Trick, wie man irgendwie Frames grupperen kann, ohne Tabellen?
Ich meine....FRAMESETS müssen ja leider im Head definert werden. Wär ja alles ganz einfach, wenn man einfach darum ein <table><frameset...></table> setzen könnte!!  

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

meine güte
dann machst halt nen iframe oder die javascriptversio

und setzt darin wiederum ne site mit nem frameset ein...

das willst bestimmt auch net aber naja =)


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Was ist denn ein I-Frame, hab leider keine Ahnung!
Wenn das damit so gehen würde, hätte ich dagegen nichts einzuwenden! 

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

genau das was du gesucht hast, nen framedingens das du in einer tabel z.b. positionieren kannst ohne eine frameverschachtelung zu machen
also ein eingebettetes frame
eingeleitet wirds mit
<iframe src="inhalt.html" width="100" height="100">
</iframe>

aber wie gesagt test ma ob das mit netscape funzt
zu der zeit als mein html buch erschien gings damit net
nur ie


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Hey, das ist ein toller Tip!

Geht aber leider immer noch nicht mit NC, und im IE bringt's eigentlich auch nicht so viel, die Scollbalken der im I-Frame angezeigten Seite bleiben trotzdem bestehen.

Schade, war aber eine tolle Idee!!

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

entschuldigung
aber wenn dein inhalt fuer den iframe nunma laenger is dann wird da wohl ein scrollbalken zu sehen sein...

pass auf, du erklärst etz nochmal schritt für schritt was du haben willst, und welche scrollbalken du wo nicht haben willst usw 
ok?


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Ja, ich glaub auch... 

Aaalso:
Du hast ja so in etwa meine Seite noch vor Augen, es gibt da drei Frames.
Rechts und links ist "scrolling=no" drin, im mittleren aber nicht, den kann man mit Hilfe eines Scrollbalkens runterscrollen.

Was ich suchte, ist Folgendes: Eine Funktion, die zwar die einzelnen Frames beibehält, insgesamt aber nur EINEN Scrollbalken auf der rechten Seite gestattet -so wie das hier, auf dieser Seite der Fall ist. 
Wenn der mittlere Frametext also sehr lang ist, soll man GANZ RECHTS runterziehen, damit werden dann alle drei Frames in gleichem Maße nach unten bewegt, also wie hier auf dieser Seite: Zwei Frames, links der, der mit der Überschrift "Inhalt" anfängt und der rechte, in dem die Beiträge stehen!

So meinte ich das, ist jetzt hoffentlich erwas klarer geworden!

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

tutorials.de is aber ein reines table layout, mister!
mit phpzeugs was eben drinstehn soll 
ich hätts z.b. so erstellt(mal den banner oben weggelassen):
ne table ganz aussenrum die in 3 spalten unterteilst ist in der ersten spalte sind inhalt,fachliteratur,partner-seiten
in der 2ten spalte is dann der foruminhalt also da wird das ganze vbboard zeugs reingeladen und
die 3te spalte is dann der poll und die shoutbox

un genauso kann das bei dir auch aussehn
eine grundtabelle, diesma mit logo oben
2 reihen (erste reihe dein logo oben zentriert)
2te reihe dann dein hauptinhalt, diese reihe is dann dreigeteilt also 3 spalten, erste spalte deine 4 bildchen, 2te spalte dein hauptinhalt, 3te spalte weitere links

und in deine hauptspalte also 2te reihe 2te spalte kannst ja weitere tables einfügen....

irgendwann schreib ich dir nochma dein code =)


```
<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
<tr>
 <td colspan=3><img src="deinbanner.jpg" alt=feldhofe></td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td><!-- alles was zu deinen 4bildchen gehört, also kannst hier wiederne table einfügen unsoweiter ></td>
 <td><!-- dein hauptinhalt mit tableverschachtelung usw ></td>
 <td><!-- deine links auf der rechten seite ></td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------

